
OKRs aren't going to fix your communication issues - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2019/03/29/okrs-arent-going-to-fix-your-communication/
======
Hackbraten
A definition of the acronym OKR on first mention would have been useful.
Literally never heard of it before.

